# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  My Fish pics

## sherchoo

Juggler,

Thanx for the pics... your camera no horse run man.... don't feel like using mine....

----------


## jhseah

Wow, nice pics man!!!

Dunno if juggler interested to take pics for me though the tanks not nice lah, but would like to keep as remembrance.
Hehehehe[ :Grin: ]

----------


## wtc

nice fish !

Especialy the choco. gr

----------


## Simon

chocolate gourami sighten at tiong bahru (Ben)

----------


## lsz

how to attach pics here?

----------


## Simon

u upload to a online server and add these [img] [/img] infront and behind the URL to the image

----------


## David

LSZ what fish are you using for your avatar?

----------


## tawauboy

pics taken by digicam?
Anyone tried or have experience using slr?

----------


## LiquidFX

> ----------------
> On 12/28/2001 12:16:34 AM 
> 
> pics taken by digicam?
> Anyone tried or have experience using slr?
> ----------------


I think SLR is the same, except you need to develop the pictures and scan it into a digital format first. But of course, SLR is more flexible with more settings, lenses, filters, etc. etc.

----------


## jacian

> ----------------
> On 12/28/2001 12:16:34 AM 
> 
> pics taken by digicam?
> Anyone tried or have experience using slr?
> ----------------


Yes, I did before. You would need a fast lens, say f2~f2.5.

----------


## tawauboy

And a steaaaady pair of hands.
Unless the fishes can strike a pose[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 
Maybe I'll try one day.

----------


## lsz

David that fish is a Geophagus Balzanii.
It came from a pic i sent to simon while at AR before.

That is a male. 

I have 2 males now actually, and for you only, i can give you one FOC.

It is peaceful and can stay with discus and angels/altums whatever that you have. 
is about 4" now. 

For You Only leh 
outside can sell for up to 60$ for this size  :Smile:  

but you must come and take

----------


## lsz

> ----------------
> u upload to a online server and add these infront and behind the URL to the image
> ----------------


Simon, i still dont understand

add what ??

----------


## lsz

These are some pics of some of my fish and tanks. 
So far there are 31 pics in the album but i will add some more soon. (make sure you miss any)

I have a lot more pics, including the spawning of the jaguar pair. But need some time to sort out.
meanwhile these are some "previews" 

http://photos.yahoo.com/mama7grand

----------


## Simon

lsz, the album is empty

----------


## lsz

go to the url 

click on "my fish"

----------


## lsz

It is ok now
can try again

sorry !

----------


## Simon

very nice.. like the jaguar [ :Grin: ] 

ohh man, u have a snakehead too... [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## lsz

those behind were not exactly "planted tanks" ...
just tanks with plants. 

know there are some plant buffs here 
dont scorn at me for that!

----------

